# French blamed over fishing gear ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/7404256.stm
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/33888
or for those without the Fishing Gallery opt in
http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=20577


----------

